# APBT magazines



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Are you a subscriber or purchaser to any? I love reading and looking at anything having to do with the APBT as long as it is positive of coarse, so when at one of my local pet stores I purchase "American Pitbull Terriers, Popular Dog series". 

Had tons of good information in there and was overall just a really good read.

Also bought Atomic Dog the other day, which is a bully magazine, did not enjoy it as much, but had a ton of convention pictures so you got to see 100s of bullys and there owners.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

here is a magazine that you can subscribe to American Pit Bull Terrier - The Journal i dont have a subscription myself but it looks like it would have a lot of info.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

65$ year, 25$ issues.. seems just a little steep


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Which ADM did you get? Which edition I mean? And do you mind me asking you where you picked it up at?


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

If you are asking me, I got this issue, DogChannel.com

I don't know if its the only one in the popular dog series or not, it says volume 45. I got it at my local pet store.


----------

